# Krispy Kreme donuts



## Chopstix (Oct 20, 2004)

So what makes these donuts so good? Could it be the huge amount of shortening or lard in the batter? Does anyone have a recipe that's close to this?


----------



## ronjohn55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Mmm....

Krispy Kreme......

I think one of the reasons people like them so much is the whole get them warm concept. Having watched them being made, they don't seem like anything special as far as donuts go, until they're run under the "Wall 'O Glaze" on the conveyer belt. 

Anybody ever been to the one at the Excaliber in Vegas? Here you are in a city with dancing water fountains, pirate shows, etc., and the DONUT SHOP draws just as big a crowd when they turn on the "Hot Now" sign and start making donuts!

John


----------



## runninduo (Oct 20, 2004)

They are quite yummy.  I have one a few miles from my house and I went through a phase about 2 years ago where I went there once a week.

I don't know what's in them, but they they are not made with Lard.  Though, I've never seen an ingredient list, I do know that they are certified kosher (at least some stores are). if made with lard, they wouldn't be kosher.  the difference b/t one store being kosher and another not being so would have to do with whether it is under rabbinc supervision.........

just thought i'd share.  dang......if i hadn't just made pumpkin bread last night, I might go out and get some donuts!


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 21, 2004)

I have to agree with ronjon55 on this one.  When I was living in OK, there was a Krispy Kreme in OkC, but the one for Tulsa was still being built.  A friend brought a couple dozen from OkC to Tulsa.  By the time I tried one, it was several hours old.  It didn't really taste all that impressive, compared to the big donut chain there, Daylight Donuts.

I think the only reason people go ga-ga over Krispy Kreme's is the freshness factor.


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 21, 2004)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> I have to agree with ronjon55 on this one.  When I was living in OK, there was a Krispy Kreme in OkC, but the one for Tulsa was still being built.  A friend brought a couple dozen from OkC to Tulsa.  By the time I tried one, it was several hours old.  It didn't really taste all that impressive, compared to the big donut chain there, Daylight Donuts.
> 
> I think the only reason people go ga-ga over Krispy Kreme's is the freshness factor.



Next time, microwave it for about 3 or 4 seconds per donut.  Tastes like it was freshly made.


----------



## WayneT (Oct 21, 2004)

I have already posted a recipe for doughnuts I adapted from a Dunkin doughnut clone. (No not Clown).

WayneT's Doughnuts

Includes glaze as well if that turns you on but I like good old fashioned cinnamon. Krispy creams from what I have been told have Glucose as the main ingredient. Lookout Low GI dieters!!


Try my donuts and I guarantee you will open your own doughnut stand. That is, of course, you have any left to sell.


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 21, 2004)

Hopefully we may see a sympathetic Krispy Kreme's employee on line and expose the secret.

My recipe is surprisingly near yours WayneT (almost exact) and are very good.  I like to hand shape the donuts and twirl them on the finger to enlarge the hole.

They don't last here, I normally make 500gms dough & an assortment of jam filled and classic. They vitually disappear out of the cin sugar.

My daughter used to taken them to work frozen then nuke 'em as needed.


----------



## Otter (Oct 21, 2004)

Brooksy, I'll bet that formula is known by only a select few who are held to an oath of silence. I imagine the batter gets pre-mixed and shipped to the local outlets in tank trucks.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 21, 2004)

I would be happy to install the proper holding tank and feeder lines if one of those trucks would pull up here!


----------



## Audeo (Oct 21, 2004)

Otter said:
			
		

> Brooksy, I'll bet that formula is known by only a select few who are held to an oath of silence. I imagine the batter gets pre-mixed and shipped to the local outlets in tank trucks.



Well, if Krispy Kreme operates their sites in your area as they do in mine, we'll never know.  Here, they back the trucks all the way inside the huge garage door at the back and lower the door until the truck is unloaded.  Very covert stuff...probably travel with armed guards in the back....


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 21, 2004)

Much like KFC & their secret herbs & spices.

Do most use same or similar recipes to that posted by WayneT or are there any dramatic changes?

Please post.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 21, 2004)

G'Day, Brooksy!  I have to say that donuts are rarely consumed here, but WayneT's (and obviously yours) is one I gravitate to and will make over the holidays.  I prefer cake donuts and your recipes seem perfect.  I can well imagine how quickly they disappear from the table!


----------



## southerncook (Oct 21, 2004)

This thread reminds me of the bread pudding made with Krispy Creme donuts...It's Paula dean's recipe and still up on the fn site, I'm sure as it was pretty popular. here goes. not for the faint hearted.

2 dozen Krispy Kreme donuts 
1 (14-ounce) can sweetened condensed milk (not evaporated) 
2 (4.5-ounce) cans fruit cocktail (undrained) 
2 eggs, beaten 
1 (9-ounce) box raisins 
1 pinch salt 
1 or 2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
Butter Rum Sauce, recipe follows


Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 
Cube donuts into a large bowl. Pour other ingredients on top of donuts and let soak for a few minutes. Mix all ingredients together until donuts have soaked up the liquid as much as possible. 

Bake for about 1 hour until center has jelled. Top with Butter Rum Sauce.


Butter Rum Sauce: 
1 stick butter 
1 pound box confectioners' sugar 
Rum, to taste 
Melt butter and slowly stir in confectioners' sugar. Add rum and heat until bubbly. Pour over each serving of Krispy Kreme Bread Pudding.


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey Audeo,
Yeast donuts are better (in my opinion).

What I do is roll the dough up after first into a rise roll about 1.5 - 2 inches dia., cut slabs upto 1/2" thick, with floured index finger & thumb push through donut to form the hole. Twirl donut on your finger to increase the size of the hole because it will close up as the dough rises.

Flattenning out the cut pieces also allows for jam in the middle but ensure a seal is formed to keep the oil clean (jam free).

Bewdiful.

To be honest, I've only ever tried making the cake donuts once & didn't like them as much as 'real' donuts. Remind me of commercial junk. (And they are junk up here in my town)

The only difference between WayneT's recipe and mine is the sugar. I only used white. Raw or granulated will be a nice change.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 21, 2004)

I guess it's time to bust a couple of myths:

From what I've gathered, the "kreme" part of Krispy Kreme comes from the fact that the batter has sour cream in it.  Anyone have a sour cream donut recipe?

I know all eleven of KFC's secret herbs and spices.  They are:


























Salt, pepper, and MSG.  The real secret is the fryer, which is a pressure-fryer, half pressure cooker, half deep-fryer.


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 21, 2004)

Southerncook,

Looks absolutely brilliant!!!  The end result must be an eye opener as well. The smell! I can smell it from here.   

I've printed it out & when I get a chance I'll do it.  Bread & butter puddings are popular here so your recipe WILL go down a hoot. Never gave it a thought, but we never end up with spare donuts.

What is a stick of butter? About 1/4 pound?

Rum? Dark - OP or UP? Would my medicinal Rum be ok. That's dark OP Rum my DW doesn't know about.   Clears up everything from ingrown toe nails to Orchitis.


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 21, 2004)

Sour Cream in the batter, interesting. Are you going to give it a try?

KFC's pressure fryers - yep I worked for them after school & weekends in the late 60's - 70's. At that time the pots were all manually filled and placed on the burners. We had a 16 pot line and boy oh boy was it hard with all burners going. Stinking hot & slippery as hell.  The spices came in sealed bags & were simply added to their dish as the level went down. Each chook was in its own bag, already potioned, same with coleslaw & everything. You didn't have to be an Einstein, probably why I was good at it.

10 minutes from sealing to depressurising if my memory serves me correctly. Every piece of chicken placed on the draining rack had to de bones down to drain properly.....  Oh God, flashbacks - AAaaggghhhh.


----------



## southerncook (Oct 21, 2004)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> Southerncook,
> 
> Looks absolutely brilliant!!!  The end result must be an eye opener as well. The smell! I can smell it from here.
> 
> ...


Please consult your doctor before baking!
yes 1/4 lb=1 stick
I don't think the rum matters, I'd use whatever you have.
please let me know how you like it, as I don't have the guts to try it, but I have a really good imagination!!!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 22, 2004)

southerncook, I can do it all, but not the fruit cocktail.  Ate way too much of that stuff as "dessert" when I was a kid.  

yes, we all fought over who got the single maraschino cherry from the can.


----------



## WayneT (Oct 22, 2004)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> The only difference between WayneT's recipe and mine is the sugar. I only used white. Raw or granulated will be a nice change.



*Hey Brooksy, are you talking about the Cinnamon sugar, as there is already white sugar in my dough. 
.........Do you use the vanilla essence.?

.........It took about six batches (and a few pounds/kilos in body fat) before I added the vanilla, I knew something was missing in the flavour, but finally worked it out.*

.........I like your finger in the doughnut way of making holes. This is saves heaps of time when making for family, but for guests I prefer to use cutters  for uniformity. The first time I made them  they looked "homemade".

......... For testing purposes I found that if they looked like store bought doughnuts my victims seemed to respond better. I just served them on a platter and said nothing.  They loved them. 

.........I guess I got an ego buzz when they found out I made them.


----------

